# Needing a cheap but good translucent powder :)



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a new powder to try, to set my makeup. either loose or pressed. I'd like it to be:

*100*%* translucent...i.e. *invisible*--no tint, no shimmer, etc.

*silky, finely milled texture

**matte* &amp; oil controlling

*but not something w/ an overly dry look. more of a natural matte. *non-cakey*! I have flaky areas that most powders accentuate. (Please don't suggest exfoliation--I'm on acne meds and in the stage I'm in now, nothing I can do about them unless I want to further irritate the heck out of my skin.) Yes, I know spritzing face with water can help if it looks too dry, but I don't want to try that for now (only maybe later as a last resort).

Also, I'm not too picky about scent but if there is any, I'd really like it to be LIGHT. It's bad if you can still smell it once it's on your skin




.

Thanks in advance





(Yes I have done a search--using the word "powder" in the title--but by the 100th result, I still didn't find any that directly answered my question, and anyway those were in January so even if there is one that answers my question even earlier than that, wouldn't it be a bit old? I don't think it would be bad to start a fresh thread, given it's been 9 months.)


----------



## LVA (Oct 25, 2006)

I realli like Covergirls Loose Powder,


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I realli like Covergirls Loose Powder, sorry, i meant no tint (when i say translucent)



thanks though


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 25, 2006)

I love NYC's loose and pressed translucent powder! they are awesome and get rave reviews on other makeup boards, that we do not speak of here!!



It's about $2-$3 too, so the price is right !! Check it out, you can find it at Wal-Mart or Walgreens or probably anywhere!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love NYC's loose and pressed translucent powder! they are awesome and get rave reviews on other makeup boards, that we do not speak of here!!



It's about $2-$3 too, so the price is right !! Check it out, you can find it at Wal-Mart or Walgreens or probably anywhere! thanks! i think i remember reading somewhere it's not too translucent, but some other places say it IS. lol. i forgot about that, i should try it out sometime.


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lizzie.p.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry, i meant no tint (when i say translucent)



thanks though um, Covergirl does have a translucent powder, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## LVA (Oct 25, 2006)

my mistake, i thought covergirl made a translucent powder ... it's been awhile since i've used Covergirl .... sorri

I just looked it up .. .covergirl's loose powder comes in these colors ... none of them are translucent onli ... i guess that's what lizzie.p. wanted


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my mistake, i thought covergirl made a translucent powder ... it's been awhile since i've used Covergirl .... sorri
I just looked it up .. .covergirl's loose powder comes in these colors ... none of them are translucent onli ... i guess that's what lizzie.p. wanted

yeah...if they are pretty sheer they may work though. thanks


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't know how good it is as I haven't tried it, but Jane makes a transluscent, loose, oily controlling powder


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Well even translucent powder is still going to have some color to it...otherwise it would be transparent powder. lol.

I'd recommend NYC loose translucent powder. It's very silky and it's the best drugstore powder I've found.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 25, 2006)

NYC Pressed translucent powder is awesome and very cheap!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks for the recs, everyone





Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well even translucent powder is still going to have some color to it...otherwise it would be transparent powder. lol.
I'd recommend NYC loose translucent powder. It's very silky and it's the best drugstore powder I've found.





oh lol, then i mean transparent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oopsie. lol


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 26, 2006)

L'oreal translucent powder


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mabelwan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif L'oreal translucent powder which is this, translucide? b/c i thought that had shimmer. thanks


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 26, 2006)

I've heard really good things about Ben Nye's Neutral Set Translucent Powder. It's totally colorless when used on skin and it's pretty inexpensive compared to other loose powders. An 8 oz jar is $7.00 on this site :

Face Powder&lt;BR&gt;Neutral Set Translucent


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 26, 2006)

Physicians Formula Solar Powder in Translucent... Clean &amp; Clear makes a blue powder or something that's mattifying without color...


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard really good things about Ben Nye's Neutral Set Translucent Powder. It's totally colorless when used on skin and it's pretty inexpensive compared to other loose powders. An 8 oz jar is $7.00 on this site :Face Powder&lt;BR&gt;Neutral Set Translucent

ooh, ty!





Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Physicians Formula Solar Powder in Translucent... Clean &amp; Clear makes a blue powder or something that's mattifying iwhtout color... thanks!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 26, 2006)

Try Revlon Age Defying.


----------



## Thais (Oct 26, 2006)

How about EDM's finishing dust? Good anc cheap, and translucent.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 26, 2006)

I used adore Rimmel Stay Matte pressed power in Transparent. Use it with a large poweder brush and it's perfect!! At least for me


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 26, 2006)

I agree with Princess6828, Jane does have a translucent (colorless) loose powder


----------



## LVA (Oct 26, 2006)

What about Sally Hansen's CornSilk Shineless Classic Translucent Loose Powder ? It's not too bad for the price




It's been awhile since i bought this one too ... so i can't remember how translucent it is ...

I realli like EDM finishing Dust like Thais suggested. but i've never used it w/liquid foundation so i don't know if it will get cakey w/liquid or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks everyone for hte suggestions!!!





Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What about Sally Hansen's CornSilk Shineless Classic Translucent Loose Powder ? It's not too bad for the price



It's been awhile since i bought this one too ... so i can't remember how translucent it is ...
I realli like EDM finishing Dust like Thais suggested. but i've never used it w/liquid foundation so i don't know if it will get cakey w/liquid or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it has really good reviews, sounds just like what i'm looking for...but i'm a bit scared off by the description of the scent, lol. but knowing me i'll probably try it at some point anyway.


----------



## Jinjer (Oct 26, 2006)

Sally Hansen Corn Silk


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sally Hansen Corn Silk I heard it has a strong fragrance...what do you think?


----------



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2006)

My vote's for Physician's Formula loose powder. High end I use Clinique.


----------



## Jinjer (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lizzie.p.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard it has a strong fragrance...what do you think? no..not strong...i mean there is a tad bit there but nothing i find unbearable


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no..not strong...i mean there is a tad bit there but nothing i find unbearable thanks!


----------



## Jinjer (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lizzie.p.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks! works really well for keeping oil at bay too....and you can't beat the price


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 26, 2006)

I also have to ditto on the CornSilk and Finishing Dust... I heard cornstarch can do what CornSilk does too though (although I don't know from personal experience).


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also have to ditto on the CornSilk and Finishing Dust... I heard cornstarch can do what CornSilk does too though (although I don't know from personal experience). thanks


----------



## parladypa (Nov 7, 2006)

I really like Laura Mercier's Translucent Finishing Powder. It is a bit more expensive, but I think it is well worth it. It always looks nice on my skin regardless of the make up I'm wearing.

Linda


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mabelwan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif L'oreal translucent powder I agree!


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

LM is definitely not cheap. Loreal or Physicians Formula is great as well.

I can't really rec any since I live in Japan. But, many ppl in JP love Chacott loose powder and I loved it too. It also cheap, only $13.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 8, 2006)

Cornsilk is good, but the smell IS kinda overpowering, at least to me. But heck, at these prices, you can probably afford to try a few of them, and then pass on whatever you don't use to another board member or friend


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LM is definitely not cheap. Loreal or Physicians Formula is great as well.I can't really rec any since I live in Japan. But, many ppl in JP love Chacott loose powder and I loved it too. It also cheap, only $13.

thanks!





Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cornsilk is good, but the smell IS kinda overpowering, at least to me. But heck, at these prices, you can probably afford to try a few of them, and then pass on whatever you don't use to another board member or friend



ty


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 8, 2006)

I use NYC's loose powder when applying makeup the first time and then Cornsilk for touchups if I don't have room for the loose powder and brush in my purse


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 8, 2006)

NYC translucent loose powder, its only like $2


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 9, 2006)

Coty Airspun Translucent is my HG and I use the fragrance-free version. It does have a very slight rosy smell, but it's not overpowering. It actually smells really good.


----------

